# FTP Login fehlgeschlagen



## j.weise (2. Dez. 2009)

CentOS 5.4, - ISPConfig 2.2.35 - proftpd 1.3.2b 

ISPConfig-User können sich nicht erfolgreich per FTP-Verbinden.
Beispielmeldung aus /home/admispconfig/ispconfig/ispconfig.log
"... Login fehlgeschlagen als User: web7p1"

Nun habe ich mich durch viele Tips und HowTos gelesen, komme jedoch vom Anfangsproblem nicht weg. Folgendes habe ich geprüft/gemacht:
- Auf Seite ISP Web-Basis ist "FTP" aktivert (mehrfach an/aus)
- Auf Seite ISP Web - Uses&Email ist ein Benutzer web7p1 eingetragen und hat Administrator.Flag (Kennwort mehrfach gesetzt)
- grep web7p1 /etc/passwd liefert
web7p1:x:10145:10007::/var/www/web7:/bin/false
- proftpd habe ich wie in Anleitung http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-centos-5.4-x86_64-ispconfig-2 heruntergeladen, compiliert und installiert
- webmail (roundcube) wird über web7p1+Kennwort erreicht.

Hinweise:
In mysql.user stand noch ein veralteteter Hostname, den ich per Kommandozeile aktualisiert habe. (update userset host=' richtiger hostname ' where host= ' falscher hostname '

Die ISPConfig-Installation ist von einem anderen Server "umgezogen" wordenaber den Update auf ISPConfig 2.2.35 habe ich heute morgen erfolgreich (?, ausser FTP rumpelts wenigstens schon ...) .

Kann mir einer sagen, wo ich was noch nicht berücksichtige?


----------



## Till (2. Dez. 2009)

Was steht genau im log des proftps bzw syslog oder messages log?


----------



## j.weise (2. Dez. 2009)

Schönen Dank für die erste Reaktion!
Sorry, bin untertägig in anderen Projekten, deshalb verzögerte Antwort.

In /var//log/secure:
--
Dec  2 18:46:05 static proftpd[12406]: static.88-198-54-149.clients.your-server.de (static.88-198-54-149.clients.your-server.de[88.198.54.149]) - USER web7p1 (Login failed): Invalid shell: '/bin/false' 
Dec  2 18:46:10 static proftpd[12406]: static.88-198-54-149.clients.your-server.de (static.88-198-54-149.clients.your-server.de[88.198.54.149]) - FTP session closed. 
--
In /var/log/messages:
--
Dec  2 18:46:05 static proftpd[12406]: static.88-198-54-149.clients.your-server.de (static.88-198-54-149.clients.your-server.de[88.198.54.149]) - USER web7p1 (Login failed): Invalid shell: '/bin/false' 
Dec  2 18:46:10 static proftpd[12406]: static.88-198-54-149.clients.your-server.de (static.88-198-54-149.clients.your-server.de[88.198.54.149]) - FTP session closed. 
--

In /home/admispconfig/ispconfig/ispconfig.log:
--
02.12.2009 - 18:56:18 => DEBUG - Login fehlgeschlagen als User: web7p1 <a href='https://www.gehrden-online.com:81/isp_file/logout.php?'><br><br>Weiter >></a>
02.12.2009 - 18:56:19 => DEBUG - Login fehlgeschlagen als User: web7p1 <a href='https://www.gehrden-online.com:81/isp_file/logout.php?'><br><br>Weiter >></a>

--
Logfile für proftpd habe ich nicht gefunden, bzw. TransferLog ist leer. Werde dazu nochmal die proftpd-Doku anschauen müssen.


----------



## j.weise (2. Dez. 2009)

*Gelöst! /etc/shells muss Eintrag /bin/false kriegen*

Schreiben unterstützt denken 

Nach vielen Stunden Test und Entmutigung habe ich nochmal diverse Dateien in /etc mit Dateien anderer bestehender Rootserver verglichen.

Die kleine Zeile
--
/bin/false
--
in der Datei /etc/shells habe ich ergänzt und nun klappt der Zugriff.

Nochmal dumm gefragt: Kommt die Zeile "sonst" irgendwie automatisch da rein?


----------



## Till (3. Dez. 2009)

Die Zeile wird normalerweise durch den ISPConfig Installer hinzugefügt (siehe install.php Zeile 1039 - 1042). Keine Ahnung warum es in dem Fll nicht ging, vielleicht wurde nach der ISPConfig Installation noch irgend was installiert oder upgedatet, was die Datei überschrieben hat?


----------



## j.weise (3. Dez. 2009)

Nee, eigentlich nicht. Wobei man präzise sagen muss: Die (alte) ISPConfig-Version war vermutlich durch einpacken/auspacken auf den Server gekommen. Möglicherweise ist danach noch geschraubt worden. Ich hatte ja vorgestern morgen dann noch ISPConfig 2.2.35 (Update) installiert und dann  proftpd 1.3.2b nochmal selber compiliert/installiert. Ich denke nicht, dass proftpfd was herausgeschmissen hat.

Bei Upgrade-Installation wird der Teil ja nicht ausgeführt. Der Block ab Zeile 1033 mit 
...
if($install_art == "install"){
...
sieht so gefährlich nicht aus. Ware es nicht auch möglich, den auch beu Upgrade auszuführen? - Aber ich kann den Code nur so eben lesen, bin nicht so firm mit php.


----------



## Till (4. Dez. 2009)

Das Problem ist dass ISPConfig grundsätzlich nicht mittels rüberkopieren installiert werden kann. Wenn Du eine ISPConfig Version umziehen willst, dann musst DU erst ISPConfig auf dem neuen Server installieren und dann brauchst Du auch nur die ISPConfig Datenbank rüber kopieren, mit Ausnahme der Einträge in den Tabellen server und server_ip, die auf keinen Fall überschrieben werden dürfen.



> Ware es nicht auch möglich, den auch beu Upgrade auszuführen?


Das gab irgendwelche Komplikationen, weiß aber nicht mehr genau, was das damals war.


----------



## j.weise (4. Dez. 2009)

Schönen Dank nochmal für Deine Rückmeldungen. 

Beim nächsten Mal werde ich selber daran denken bzw. ggf. Mitrarbeiter dran denken lassen, die Installation _nicht_ zu kopieren, sondern sauber zu installieren. 
Hört sich für mich auch stimmiger an wenn es darum geht, einen gesicherten Stand herzustellen.


----------

